# Presenting a thoroughbred for in hand shows?



## OwnedByAlli

Hi, Im wanting to take Alli to some shows this spring/summer and I want to start off with some in hand shows but i dont know how to present her and google wasn't very helpful :-| Do i have to plait her mane and tail or pull her tail and have a free mane? Does she need a proper in hand bridle and does tack colour matter? Can she have a velvet browband or does leather have to be plain?

So excited but i am toatlly new to all this showing stuff! Any tips would be much appreciatted also!


----------



## NaeNae87

Over here correct turnout for a tb is plaitted mane, pulled, plaitted or shaved tail (false tail is permitted) 
Hoof black, make up etc
In hand bridle is preferred, but not essential and you can use a ribbon browband if entered in a show hack class but not in a show hunter class. 
In hand presentation is the same as ridden.

Neither of these are TB's but it gives you a general idea  Good luck and have fun!!

Show Hack








Show hunter









Actually, in saying that... I am such a fool. I have a TB that I do up for show horse events. 
For Bo, I clip out his white socks and apply chalk to them while they are wet. Once at the show I brush the excess off and apply hoof black.

He has a green, cream and gold ribbon browband that he wears and he gets a little bit of makeup on over his eyes and muzzle to accentuate his features. 
In this pic, he has baby oil on his knees and hocks to highlight them, but you can dilute some ravens oil and apply it (very, very lightly) over the fronts of the knees and the backs of the hocks.


----------



## faye

Showing in the UK will depend on her type!
Can you pop a photo up?

Yes you will have to plait her mane and pull her tail (plaiting tails is just not done in the show ring) regardless of type.

without pictures, if she is a pure TB I woudl guess at a hack or riding horse type. Which means Ribbon browband with proper rosettes on the ends (I have one for sale BTW).
If she is over 3 years old then she should be shown in her ridden bridle with reins attached to the bit. Bridle should Ideally be very dark brown (havana) and have a flat noseband.
Bit should be either a plain snaffle, pelham or double (always double reins for pelhams and doubles, never roundings).

For inhand classes the handler should ALWAYS wear a tweed jacket with tie and shirt. Inhand trousers and shoes you can run in. (NOT trainers, Jod boots are ideal). BROWN gloves (preferably leather) and a show cane.
Long hair should be put in a bun at the nape of your neck and you should wear a hat (either velvet show hat with flesh coloured harness, beagler or trilby).

Here is a photo of my lad being shown inhand, he is being shown as a hunter hence no pretty browband, but If I were to show him as a riding horse the only thing to change would be the browband!


----------



## faye

NaeNae87 said:


> Over here correct turnout for a tb is plaitted mane, pulled, plaitted or shaved tail (false tail is permitted)
> Hoof black, make up etc
> In hand bridle is preferred, but not essential and you can use a ribbon browband if entered in a show hack class but not in a show hunter class.
> 
> Neither of these are TB's but it gives you a general idea  Good luck and have fun!!
> 
> Show Hack
> View attachment 156201
> 
> 
> Show hunter
> View attachment 156209


 In the UK a shaved or plaited tail is a big NO NO!!. Makeup has to be very subtly done or judges will pull you up on it and inhand bridles are for youngstock only.
The turnout of the Hack in that photo may be correct for Australia but would get you laughed at in the UK.


----------



## faye

NaeNae, that much makeup would get you kicked out of the showring in the UK. It tends to be ther mearest hint of black and a lot of oil to make it shine.

this is the normal amount









Ravens oil is used to tan leather, it is caustic and carcinogenic, I would NOT be putting it anywhere near a horse!


----------



## NaeNae87

Haha, if you think Bo has a lot on... Wow compared to a lot over here he is wearing barely anything!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava

faye said:


> In the UK a shaved or plaited tail is a big NO NO!!. Makeup has to be very subtly done or judges will pull you up on it and inhand bridles are for youngstock only.
> The turnout of the Hack in that photo may be correct for Australia but would get you laughed at in the UK.


 
I plait my Tb's tail and most in the ring were plaited, but under saddle.


----------



## OwnedByAlli

Thanks for the input guys, theres so much to take in! So braided mane and pulled tail. Can it just be a little bit pulled?! Haha She is on loan to me and i dont think her owners are into pulled tails :/ hmm we're just doing small local shows...

Alli is 8 (today!) and pure thoroughbred

First 2 photos are very recent, last 2 are what she looked like last summer. Her colour changes a lot!


----------



## faye

She is lovely. Can you get a tail rake on her tail and tidy it up. then the morning of the show run some gel through her tail and then bandage it fairly tightly (dont over tighten as you can damage the tail).


----------



## OwnedByAlli

Thanks, Im hoping the judges think shes lovely too!!

Sounds good  also, whiskers: to trim or not to trim! My instructor likes trimmed noses but seen as Alli is turned out 24/7 i dont want to remove her feelers! Do judges object to whiskers?


----------



## faye

Idealy you would take them off but as you can see it hasnt hindered my placings at small qualifiers to have them left on the pony. At county level you would absolutly have to take them off!


----------

